
A Breakup Letter to Facebook from Eat24 - jseliger
http://blog.eat24hours.com/breakup-letter-to-facebook-from-eat24/
======
Jemaclus
A bit bold and a bit direct, but I like it. I wish more (and higher profile)
companies would make statements like this.

------
neilkelty
Seems like a bit of a PR stunt to be honest, we'll see if they follow
through...

